# BBQ pit trailer



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Hate to sell but were in the process of building a house and need a little extra money. This pit is not the prettiest nor will it win a showmanship trophy but it can cook alot of food. 
20 briskets at one time, use the removable shelves and cook enough ribs or chicken to feed an army or the company employees!!!!! Turkey's, ham's, baked potaotes, roasted corn, turkey legs, you name it and you can cook it on this pit. Use one of the removable shelves on the firebox as a warming platform. 

I have used this pit at many Little league opening days, Softball tournaments, Local Fairs, select softball teams, and High school Football games. 
Total length of trailer is 16' long, 2-24"x 88" smoking/cooking chambers, 4-23'x32"slide out racks, 4-17"x30" removable shelves, and a 67"x65" basket mounted on the front. 
I'll even load the buyer up with enough firewood to get started cooking !!!!!! 
$2500 neg. 
281-452-0413 or pm me


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice Pit! Wish I could afford to give it a nice home.

BTW, who cares about pretty, if it cooks good is all that matters!


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

I have more info on this pit listed under the General Merchandise Classified section.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, cleaned up the pit and put on fresh paint. I know everyone's recovering from cooking this weekend !!!! Now's the time to get that bigger pit to prepare for next year.


----------

